# Does anyone know of an inventory management system for Mary Kay consultants?



## Murray (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone! I just signed up with Mary Kay and Iâ€™m so excited to get started, but Iâ€™m not the most organized person in the world. Iâ€™m looking for a program that can manage my inventory levelsâ€¦ maybe prince invoices too. Does anyone know if there is one out there? Please something simpler than QuickBooks, but less time consuming than excel! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karren (Jan 15, 2009)

Hpow about just making an excel spreadsheet.... you could have a sheet with inventory, on with sales... and it could automatically subtract from inventory when you sell something... Using simple formulas... Pretty easy stuff

Otherwise there's ton's of fewware out there... Here's one that takes care of what you want... and it's free - Freeware inFlow Inventory Software Free Edition Download - Manage Sales and Inventory for Business.


----------



## Smookynj (Jun 23, 2009)

You can try the pink office website. I'm a consultant myself and thats what I use. Referral username andreadeberry.


----------

